# citric acid ppm drop



## laldibap (May 16, 2013)

Hi. Today i did an experiment with my tap water.
My tap is 120 ppm EC. german hardness 6-7.Ph 8

First i added phosphoric acid to ph of 6. total ec stayed +/- same
then i added citric acid to ph of 6 . total ppm dropped from 120 to 90.

What is happening in my water solution with citric acid. Why does my EC-meter show a drop in EC with citric acid , why doesnt it with phosphoric ?
Has it maybe something to do with chelation ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its been long shown that citric acid does lower PH in salt water. Never heard of anyone using Phosphoric Acid in their tanks. I've used Muriatic Acid to lower my dKH, which in turn also lowers PH, but with proper aeration the PH comes right back up.


----------



## laldibap (May 16, 2013)

yes im just intrested in the chemical process which is happening in my water ... why citric lowers PPM and phosphoric not


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Why does it do better than phosphoric acid, I have no idea, I'm not a chemist. You'd have to hunt down Randal Farley Holmes for that answer.


----------

